# Marvin at 4.5 months



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Here's my guy. This week he learned how to do 'roll over'! So darn cute. And not that I'm noticing, but he is the MOST popular dog on the block. 
Carol (I sure hope these photos post!!!)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Well of coarse he is the most popular--who could be more adorable?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, he is "so darn cute"!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How could he not be the Most Popular puppy on the block with looks like his!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh WOW - he is beautiful!! You just want to cuddle him! 
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a handsome guy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Being most popular on the block is no surprise...he's a doll.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

What a sweet face! He can come play on our block any time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is precious!  SO, no wonder he is popular! I love "roll over", that's Gucci's favorite trick. When we are working on a new trick (For example, this week it is "shake") She will always "roll over" when she gets confused, or play dead! ound: Like "Look at me, I am doing all these darn tricks, now gimme a treat!"

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How cute! I think you are brave with all those flip flops and shoes around him though!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie! These guys have to be special, they have the most incredible temperaments. Milo has become the mascot in my office. The girls come looking for him when he's not there. Enjoy every minute with Marvin. Sweet pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marvin is such a cutie. Another winner on the forum!!!

Geri, I know what you mean. Before people say hello to me, they ask where the dogs are.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> He is precious!  SO, no wonder he is popular! I love "roll over", that's Gucci's favorite trick. When we are working on a new trick (For example, this week it is "shake") She will always "roll over" when she gets confused, or play dead! ound: Like "Look at me, I am doing all these darn tricks, now gimme a treat!"
> 
> Kara


That's so cute! The first time he actually did a 'rollover' without me nudging him first was in puppy class when I was trying to get him to go from a down to a sit. You can just hear him saying 'Is this what you want??'

I'll have to work on shake next! The outside recall is a bit of a joke. We keep chipping away at it - inside, then outside a little further close by, and then outside when there is other interest around, like goose poop in the park. Forget it! We have to start all over with the treats right below his nose, then he's GREAT until he realizes I'm out of treats. http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif

Pizno


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marvin, is really the cutest Havanese puppy I have seen--- at least today!! it's very easy to be fickle with this breed as they are all so cute. He sounds like he is a good boy too!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> How cute! I think you are brave with all those flip flops and shoes around him though!
> 
> Amanda


How do you think all those flipflops and shoes got there! So far he doesn't do any serious damage to them - but does drag them around a lot. Whenever my daughter has friends over, they leave their shoes in the front hall and one of them mysteriously disappears. It should be interesting with my piano students this fall. I'll guess we'll need a shoe shelf.

Carol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, are you working on "shake" as in Paw? or shake as in get all that water off you? I would love to teach the boys to shake water, snow, dirt, etc on command.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Marvin is such a cutie. Another winner on the forum!!!
> 
> Geri, I know what you mean. Before people say hello to me, they ask where the dogs are.


Oh, I know! If I happen to walk down the street without Marvin, people will say 'Hi, Carol........but where's MARVIN?????'

Carol


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Marvin, is really the cutest Havanese puppy I have seen--- at least today!! it's very easy to be fickle with this breed as they are all so cute. He sounds like he is a good boy too!


Aw Gee, Thanks!

Whenever new people meet Marvin, they often conclude that in fact this is an ideal breed of dog. Many times I swear people are about to go out and buy one! Then I have to break it to them that they are both hard to find and expensive. A few are brave enough to ask me how much I spend - and they are in shock! But then after they play around with him for a while - some of them start saying 'Yea, but I guess when you look at how great they are ..............' I'm sure more than a few people go home and start googling. I'm really surprised they are not better known.

Carol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is a doll! Love the colors on his face.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> He is a doll! Love the colors on his face.


Some of that brown is from sticking his nose in the road construction in front of our house!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

pizno said:


> Some of that brown is from sticking his nose in the road construction in front of our house!


LOL! That sounds like what I have to deal with every time Kubrick sniffs anything... everything gets stuck to his mustache!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Kubrick has such interesting colors. Does he have any white on him? Marvin has white on the underside of his ears, chin, tail,tummy and front paws, but grey on his 'bib' and front of his fuzzy paws. This seems like a typical color pattern that I've seen on other pups on this forum. 

Carol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We can't leave flip flops around the house. I guess Shelby thinks they are a rubber toy, and she just chews them up. I lost two pair that way. I'm usually barefoot anyway, so I just keep the flip flops out of sight until I need them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has a very different color pattern and it's so hard for me to explain it because he has at least four different distinct colors (brown, blonde, white/cream and black) and some in between colors that I would call grey but I'm not too sure about. Here are some pictures that hopefully will show you much better than me trying to explain it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I think Cubrick's color is called brindle or brown brindle and the brindles keep more of their color than the sables, but I am no expert.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

juliav said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Cubrick's color is called brindle or brown brindle and the brindles keep more of their color than the sables, but I am no expert.


Julia, you might be right but the breeder thinks he's a sable and I do think that's right because I can see the lighter roots on his hair coming through. He has gotten a lot lighter since I first got him too!

Here's a picture of when I first got him and next to it is the picture I posted above (taken almost a month after the first picture). If you look at his head and his chest, you can really see the difference. His tips are darker, but the hair growing in is almost white. I'm not sure if the pictures can really show it, but it's easy to see if you look at him face to face.

However, I do agree that it's hard to tell with him because of all his different colors. It's possible that he's a brindle, but his color range is a little different (not in stripes).


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> He is precious!  SO, no wonder he is popular! I love "roll over", that's Gucci's favorite trick. When we are working on a new trick (For example, this week it is "shake") She will always "roll over" when she gets confused, or play dead! ound: Like "Look at me, I am doing all these darn tricks, now gimme a treat!"
> 
> Kara


Marvin is super cute!! Love the coloring....hijacking with question though....

Kara....are you doing a class or book or just whim?? I really need to start working with Winston and am hoping I can go the cheap route and get a book. LOL.

Trish


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina, 
Reece was dark brown when he was a baby, he has a cream chest and legs. He has lighten, but he has kept all of his colors. Brown, black, red, gray cream and white. His colors all run down his back, his neck is grey and head and ears more red. His chest and legs have stayed cream with some red.

Kubrick might do the same thing, Reece was called a brown brindle. He reminds me of Reece as a puppy.

They say the sables lighten up the most, which is what Nigel is. He went from dark redish brown to cream, now he is turning apricot. 

By the way, your breeder lives about 30 minutes from me and had asked me to come over and play with the pups, but I never did. I figured I would end of with another havanese. Good thing I stayed away, I couldn't of resisited Kubrick.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, Reece does look a lot like Kubrick! I actually do hope he is a brindle since then he will keep his colors better! Here's hoping! 

And that's too funny about you knowing Abbe! I'm sure you would have had a blast with the puppies, but I'm glad you stayed away since I'm too happy with Kubrick to think of him with anyone else! Even as good of a mom as you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwwww.....Marvin and Kubrick are such adorable Hav puppies! I just love watching the color changes in the darker pups. Reece has sure turned out to be a handsome dude!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Marvin is super cute!! Love the coloring....hijacking with question though....
> 
> Kara....are you doing a class or book or just whim?? I really need to start working with Winston and am hoping I can go the cheap route and get a book. LOL.
> 
> Trish


We are finishing preschool tomorrow night, but I started working on tricks before we took the class. I spend about 15 minutes a day with her, and usually use cheese. Just pick a quiet spot where there are no distractions and start with very basic ones.

We are going to do another class here soon, but since I am switching schools, I don't know if they will put us in Ob.1 or 2?

To your question, YES, I do use books, too. I check alot of different books out from the library. Super convenient and I'm pretty cheap! lol I put them on hold online and go pick them up at the drive thru window! ound:

Take a look at "101 Dog Tricks" by Kyra Sundance, what I like about that one..is that is shows you the *hand signals*, like the trainers will teach you. Believe it or not, using a hand signal really helps immensely! She has been picking them up much quicker since I started doing them. Some of the tricks in that book are really not practical for small dogs, like ringing a doorbell, etc. But, it covers most of the basics.

Her newest trick is "Gimme 5". She's SO funny, as I am up on the couch w/ my laptop she will stand up and lift her paw to gimme 5 to let me know she WANTS a treat! ound: It cracks me up.

What does Winston know so far?

Kara

PS. I love Kubrick's coloring.....no matter what he is called!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think he is sooooo good looking! he looks just like my freddie who is 2 yrs!

Here's a pic of fred at 6 months and now at 2 years. they could be twins!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Oh well look at that! They COULD be twins! It is so funny to see pictures of similar Havs. They are like long lost relatives.

Freddie is gorgeous. His grey looks greyer, perhaps - Marvin's has a little beige mixed in, but not much. The side of his face is quite white - oooooh they are so cute. 

Carol


----------

